# Happy to have spent the money



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I've gotta say, after owning a high end 8wt fly rod for about a year now, I am fully sold on justifying the price. I fished a $250 level rod when moving to Fla 7 years ago and at the time it was a great rod for me. Got me out in the salt and taught me how to catch reds here in Jax. After a couple of years, I started wondering what a premium priced rod would do for me. Is it a real benefit, or just marketing hype? Fast forward to last year and I got a work bonus and headed to Strike Zone Fly Fishing here in Jax to cast a few. Ended up with a 9' 8wt Scott Sector. A year later, its crazy how much I am enjoying this rod and how much its enhanced my fly fishing. Accurate, light, able to pick up a ton of line to re-cast, increased distance; it all works to exceed my expectations of what a premium rod can do. Plus it puts a smile on my face each time I grab it for a day of fishing. If you're on the fence about spending the money, I hear ya. But for me it was worth it and maybe it will be for you too.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Many times you spend that kind of money and have to make it work. Its great when it actually is an improvement. Have fun with it because that is what is really about. Makes it a pleasure and gets you excited to go. Sounds like you even matched it up with the correct line. What line are you using and how did you come about using it for that rod?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Scrob said:


> I've gotta say, after owning a high end 8wt fly rod for about a year now, I am fully sold on justifying the price. I fished a $250 level rod when moving to Fla 7 years ago and at the time it was a great rod for me. Got me out in the salt and taught me how to catch reds here in Jax. After a couple of years, I started wondering what a premium priced rod would do for me. Is it a real benefit, or just marketing hype? Fast forward to last year and I got a work bonus and headed to Strike Zone Fly Fishing here in Jax to cast a few. Ended up with a 9' 8wt Scott Sector. A year later, its crazy how much I am enjoying this rod and how much its enhanced my fly fishing. Accurate, light, able to pick up a ton of line to re-cast, increased distance; it all works to exceed my expectations of what a premium rod can do. Plus it puts a smile on my face each time I grab it for a day of fishing. If you're on the fence about spending the money, I hear ya. But for me it was worth it and maybe it will be for you too.


Great that the Sector is a perfect match for you. There is nothing like using high end gear, whether it be rods, reels, skiffs! I can only add that it’s the Indian, not the arrow. You’ve spent a year perfecting your casting skills and it sounds like you’ve kinda figured out those Jax Reds! Good job!👍


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The Fin said:


> Great that the Sector is a perfect match for you. There is nothing like using high end gear, whether it be rods, reels, skiffs! I can only add that it’s the I*ndian, not the arrow. *You’ve spent a year perfecting your casting skills and it sounds like you’ve kinda figured out those Jax Reds! Good job!👍


Simply not true. The best archer in the world still needs good arrows. I get your point but it is so over used. A good caster with a good tool is better than that same good caster with a lesser tool. Now we can discuss all day if the improvement justifies the extra cost. But there IS improvement.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> Simply not true. The best archer in the world still needs good arrows. I get your point but it is so over used. A good caster with a good tool is better than that same good caster with a lesser tool. Now we can discuss all day if the improvement justifies the extra cost. But there IS improvement.


I agree to some extent, however, a very competent caster with a lesser rod will outperform even a lesser caster with the best gear that money can buy!


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

I agree that casting with a top tier rod is amazing and dont get me wrong I love my sage rods. At the end of the day though I dont think the sage X casts 100% better than something like a TFO axiom so spending over 100% more is kind of a hard sell for most.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

MSFLIES said:


> I agree that casting with a top tier rod is amazing and dont get me wrong I love my sage rods. At the end of the day though I dont think the sage X casts 100% better than something like a TFO axiom so spending over 100% more is kind of a hard sell for most.


Totally agree with this which is why I said the real discussion is whether or not the amount of improvement is worth the extra cost.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The Fin said:


> I agree to some extent, however, a very competent caster with a lesser rod will outperform even a lesser caster with the best gear that money can buy!


Well most certainly but that isn't the real question. A very competent caster using the best rod (for their casting stroke) will cast better than if they use a lesser rod.


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

ifsteve said:


> Totally agree with this which is why I said the real discussion is whether or not the amount of improvement is worth the extra cost.


Whats your opinion. For me I just got a brand new Hardy Zane Pro. Retails for just under 1k and yet it struggles to put out longer casts. If I had spent $300 I wouldnt make a stink but...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

MSFLIES said:


> Whats your opinion. For me I just got a brand new Hardy Zane Pro. Retails for just under 1k and yet it struggles to put out longer casts. If I had spent $300 I wouldnt make a stink but...


Go read my last post where I quoted Fin. Its not as simple as spending a lot of money on a rod. It has to be the right rod for the casters stroke. Its why I never recommend a specific rod for somebody to just go buy. You either need to try a rod yourself with the line and typical fly you fish with. Or buy, try, sell, and repeat till you find the right answer for you. The problem with that later approach is its very costly unless you hit a great combo out the gate. And far too many guys try a rod and don't like the results and blame it on the rod when in fact they paired it with the wrong line for them. Its why I can't stand when Yellowstone Angler does their rod shootouts. And I have told them this for years. Its faulty to just use the same line on every rod. Yes its a starting point but that's all it is. In your case don't give up on the Hardy just yet,. Find some buddies with different lines and give several a try, Still may not like the rod and if so sell it and move on. But you just might find a combo that really shines for your style.


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Go read my last post where I quoted Fin. Its not as simple as spending a lot of money on a rod. It has to be the right rod for the casters stroke. Its why I never recommend a specific rod for somebody to just go buy. You either need to try a rod yourself with the line and typical fly you fish with. Or buy, try, sell, and repeat till you find the right answer for you. The problem with that later approach is its very costly unless you hit a great combo out the gate. And far too many guys try a rod and don't like the results and blame it on the rod when in fact they paired it with the wrong line for them. Its why I can't stand when Yellowstone Angler does their rod shootouts. And I have told them this for years. Its faulty to just use the same line on every rod. Yes its a starting point but that's all it is. In your case don't give up on the Hardy just yet,. Find some buddies with different lines and give several a try, Still may not like the rod and if so sell it and move on. But you just might find a combo that really shines for your style.


That’s the massive value in a good fly shop where you can try multiple rod/reel/line combos. Sure, you might be able to find a rod cheaper online but you’ll spend a lot of time pissing in the wind to find the right combo, if you ever find it.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

MSFLIES said:


> Whats your opinion. For me I just got a brand new Hardy Zane Pro. Retails for just under 1k and yet it struggles to put out longer casts. If I had spent $300 I wouldnt make a stink but...


I casted that rod in eight weight and was shooting it longer than anything I ever have. All about matching to your style


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Snakesurf said:


> Many times you spend that kind of money and have to make it work. Its great when it actually is an improvement. Have fun with it because that is what is really about. Makes it a pleasure and gets you excited to go. Sounds like you even matched it up with the correct line. What line are you using and how did you come about using it for that rod?


I use AirFlo on my 8 and 6. For me, it doesn’t feel sticky or soft after it heats up like some do. The texture remains all day and shoots through guides better


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Scrob said:


> I've gotta say, after owning a high end 8wt fly rod for about a year now, I am fully sold on justifying the price. I fished a $250 level rod when moving to Fla 7 years ago and at the time it was a great rod for me. Got me out in the salt and taught me how to catch reds here in Jax. After a couple of years, I started wondering what a premium priced rod would do for me. Is it a real benefit, or just marketing hype? Fast forward to last year and I got a work bonus and headed to Strike Zone Fly Fishing here in Jax to cast a few. Ended up with a 9' 8wt Scott Sector. A year later, its crazy how much I am enjoying this rod and how much its enhanced my fly fishing. Accurate, light, able to pick up a ton of line to re-cast, increased distance; it all works to exceed my expectations of what a premium rod can do. Plus it puts a smile on my face each time I grab it for a day of fishing. If you're on the fence about spending the money, I hear ya. But for me it was worth it and maybe it will be for you too.


Well, what was your $250 rod so we can have a better idea of your experience?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

MSFLIES said:


> Whats your opinion. For me I just got a brand new Hardy Zane Pro. Retails for just under 1k and yet it struggles to put out longer casts. If I had spent $300 I wouldnt make a stink but...


The Zane Pro is better for 40-60 foot casts, but if you’re not using it put an SA Amplitude textured line on it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Scrob said:


> I am enjoying this rod


For me this is what it's all about.



ifsteve said:


> Totally agree with this which is why I said the real discussion is whether or not the amount of improvement is worth the extra cost.


I don't put a price on my smiles 
On the days I've not even got a strike,
I'd still have gone just to be out and about.


----------



## cqajohnsondmd (8 mo ago)

mro said:


> For me this is what it's all about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some days its just about getting out on the water!


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

I fish the Sector 8wt too, and I totally agree with you. It's not the lightest high end 8wt out there, but it suits my casting style to a T. I absolutely love fishing with it. 

When I was in the market for a 7wt a few months ago, I cast five different high end rods, and I walked out of the shop with the Sector again.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Agree with OP- my 6 and 7wt Sectors bring a smile to my face. Well- so does the 9wt Meridian. 😀

Adding to rudyduck’s comment- these rods match my casting style. Sure I haven’t tried ALL manufacturers- but a few and Scott rods thus far have won me over.


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

ruddyduck said:


> I fish the Sector 8wt too, and I totally agree with you. It's not the lightest high end 8wt out there, but it suits my casting style to a T. I absolutely love fishing with it.
> 
> When I was in the market for a 7wt a few months ago, I cast five different high end rods, and I walked out of the shop with the Sector again.





scrapiron said:


> Agree with OP- my 6 and 7wt Sectors bring a smile to my face. Well- so does the 9wt Meridian. 😀
> 
> Adding to rudyduck’s comment- these rods match my casting style. Sure I haven’t tried ALL manufacturers- but a few and Scott rods thus far have won me over.


What exactly is it about the sector thats so special. Ive never casted one but everyone on here seems to love them.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> Well, what was your $250 rod so we can have a better idea of your experience?


TFO Mangrove


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Mangrove in 9wt and love it as much as some of my more expensive rods. Validates you should buy the rod that matches your casting style regardless of price.


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

spc7669 said:


> I have a Mangrove in 9wt and love it as much as some of my more expensive rods. Validates you should buy the rod that matches your casting style regardless of price.


Idk what it is about the mangrove but I also love it. I would consider my casting stroke rather aggressive and I think the mangrove does a great job handling it.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

MSFLIES said:


> What exactly is it about the sector thats so special. Ive never casted one but everyone on here seems to love them.


For me, it just 'clicked'. They fit my casting stroke, style, and type of fishing I do. The rods are well built and the componentry is top notch. I'm not into the 'gram and all that flash and found Scott rods understated design suits me. I also have found Scott customer service to be great and easy when needed.

And for whatever reason, unpainted/unsanded blanks just "feel" better IHMO (same with conventional rods).

It may not be special for you or anyone else. I won't list all the rods I went through and I didn't try ALL the rods out there. The best advice has been given- try out as many rods as you can- borrow a friend's, go to an fly shop, use Trident's buy and try system, etc.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Ok. Now we have a better understanding. I’m not going to say apples to oranges, but these two rods are designed for different applications. Mangrove is what I call a “fishing” rod where as the sector is a “performance” rod. “Fishing” as in typical 20’-40’ range and “performance” as in 30’-60’ range. You can line either one of them up or down to change that dynamic to suit your needs. The Sector will easily lift line off the water better than the Mangrove, which happens to be my only gripe with the Mangrove.


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

MSFLIES said:


> What exactly is it about the sector thats so special. Ive never casted one but everyone on here seems to love them.


They're fast action, but not overly fast to where you can't feel the rod load. I can feel both my 7 and 8wt Sectors load with about 20' of line out. I fish the textured SA Amplitude Bonefish lines on both rods. They also recover incredibly well for me. I can throw really tight loops, but my casting doesn't have to be perfect to do so.

FWIW, I test cast the Sectors along with the Asquith, Sage Igniter, Orvis Helios 3D, and GLoomis NRX+. The Sector won out each time. I also have the Stickman T7, and I'd say it's comparable to the Sector, but it's lighter in overall weight along with a lighter swing weight.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Its why I can't stand when Yellowstone Angler does their rod shootouts.


As soon as they put BVK 2nd to NRX I knew that thing was a joke. Literally the worst most fragile POS ever made.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> As soon as they put BVK 2nd to NRX I knew that thing was a joke. Literally the worst most fragile POS ever made.


I have a BVK 8wt that I built. I have caught a ton of fish on it without it breaking. The difference with mine is the weight of the cork I used for the grip and the reel seat, both are heavier than the finished store bought ones but I think it actually helps and makes it easier to cast (better balance). Both mine and the commercial version cannot lift line worth a crap and I would agree that it did not deserve 2nd place, but a POS it is not. It has its place, especially for someone on a budget. I also have a NRX 8wt and there is no comparison. I am currently using 2 different versions of NFC blank 8 wts. These are fast action rods and somewhat similar to the NRX rod. To me the Sector feels a little more flexy in the mid section of the blank, not much just a little in a good way.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Snakesurf said:


> I have a BVK 8wt that I built. I have caught a ton of fish on it without it breaking. The difference with mine is the weight of the cork I used for the grip and the reel seat, both are heavier than the finished store bought ones but I think it actually helps and makes it easier to cast (better balance). Both mine and the commercial version cannot lift line worth a crap and I would agree that it did not deserve 2nd place, but a POS it is not. It has its place, especially for someone on a budget. I also have a NRX 8wt and there is no comparison. I am currently using 2 different versions of NFC blank 8 wts. These are fast action rods and somewhat similar to the NRX rod. To me the Sector feels a little more flexy in the mid section of the blank, not much just a little in a good way.


The BVK is one of the most often rods talked about on internet forums for prevalence of breaking. POS? That's an opinion. But it is one I share....lol.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Great that the Sector is a perfect match for you. There is nothing like using high end gear, whether it be rods, reels, skiffs! I can only add that it’s the Indian, not the arrow. You’ve spent a year perfecting your casting skills and it sounds like you’ve kinda figured out those Jax Reds! Good job!👍


Test


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

ruddyduck said:


> I fish the Sector 8wt too, and I totally agree with you. It's not the lightest high end 8wt out there, but it suits my casting style to a T. I absolutely love fishing with it.
> 
> When I was in the market for a 7wt a few months ago, I cast five different high end rods, and I walked out of the shop with the Sector again.


 Same here, I think the 7wt sector is the sweetest rod I have ever casted and now use it more then the 8wt sector. I do feel that the gap between the 7wt to 8wt seems a little to great.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

ruddyduck said:


> They're fast action, but not overly fast to where you can't feel the rod load. I can feel both my 7 and 8wt Sectors load with about 20' of line out. I fish the textured SA Amplitude Bonefish lines on both rods. They also recover incredibly well for me. I can throw really tight loops, but my casting doesn't have to be perfect to do so.
> 
> FWIW, I test cast the Sectors along with the Asquith, Sage Igniter, Orvis Helios 3D, and GLoomis NRX+. The Sector won out each time. I also have the Stickman T7, and I'd say it's comparable to the Sector, but it's lighter in overall weight along with a lighter swing weight.


 I did the very same thing and went with the SA Amp Bonefish on my 7 & 8 sectors. I was shocked on how good the Orvis Helios 3d casted, the feel and accuracy it had.


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

Flatoutfly said:


> I did the very same thing and went with the SA Amp Bonefish on my 7 & 8 sectors. I was shocked on how good the Orvis Helios 3d casted, the feel and accuracy it had.


The 7wt. Helios 3D didn't recover well at all for me. It was really wobbly. I preferred the 7wt. Sector much more. However, the 8wt. Helios 3D is a different animal, at least for me...good for short casts but also capable of launching line when needed. I just preferred the 8wt Sector a little more, so that's what I went with.


----------

